# 

## ckwadrat

Mam problem - zaczynam niedługo budowę i nie mam prądu. Ciągnięcie od sąsiada nie wchodzi w rachubę - szczere pole. Muszę kupić agregat prądotwórczy, uzależniony od pojemności betoniary. Ekipa zażyczyła sobie 150-litrową, którą jest w stanie napędzić tylko generator 3-fazowy za co najmniej... 4,5 tys zł. Ale już mieszalnik 100-litrowy może być napędzany agragatem 1-fazowym za ok. 1500 zł. 

Różnica znaczna dlatego mam pytanie, czy 100-litrówka jest wystarczająca i nie opóźni np. roboty. I czy ekipa mnie w duchu nie przeklnie (nawet jeśli zaakceptują mniejszą betoniarę), co oczywiście mogłoby się negatywnie przełożyć na jakość ich pracy.

----------


## bigmario4

Zn
ałem "ekipę"co zajeździła 250l.Wszystko zależy od mocy silnika
Myśmy malutką betoniareczką wylali 200m2posadzki(poszły tylko 2 paski)ale to była robota na godz.i za DM(wtedy jeszcze).Mario

----------


## Maco

ckwadrat,
A myślałeś o wypożyczeniu agregatu ?
Gdzieś mam ulotkę o firmie, która wypożycza sprzęt budowlany.
Może przy dobrze zaplanowanych etapach wyszłoby taniej niż zakup ? Fakt, że jak kupisz to może się przydać kiedyś...

----------


## ckwadrat

O wypożyczeniu myślałem ale szybko mi przeszło - 90 zł za... dobę!

----------


## finiszant

Od odpowiedzi wcześniej się wstrzymałem, bo nikt nie lubi takich rad, ale musisz spróbować sprawę rozwiazac kompleksowo. Dziś myślisz o betoniarce, a za parę tygodni będnie np. potrzebna cyrkularka dla cieśli (mogą oczywiście piłą motorową, ale znajdzie się jeszcze sto zapotrzebowań na prąd 1 lub 3 fazowy). W mojej okolicy budowa całego osiedla prowadzona dużym żurawiem opierała się na prowizorycznym kabelku wiszącym na tymczasowych słupach. A może da się urządzic warsztat u sąsiada, choćby w oddaleniu. Agregatu nie zostawisz przecież w (jak piszesz) szczerym polu.
Grunt to prund mawiają elektrycy i, cholera, niestety, mają rację
pozdrawiam
Finiszant

----------


## ckwadrat

Kompleksowo to ja będę miał sprawę rozwiazaną za rok - taki termin (rok temu) dał sobie ZE - oby ich monopol trwał jak najkrócej! A surowy otwarty chcę postawić w tym sezonie. Dzięki Finiszant za uświadomienie, że 1 faza to mało.

----------


## Maco

Znalazłem tą inforamcję o wypożyczalni.
Jest trochę lepiej niż mówisz.
Agregat 3-fazowy, koszt zależny od ilości dni wypozyczenia, przy więcej niż 21 dni 55PLN (netto).
1-fazowy przy takim samym okresie tylko 28PLN (netto) za dobę.

Ale jeśli nowy kosztuje 1500 to w zasadzie po miesiącu jest to samo...

A, i jeszcze jedno tam zobaczyłem, że są betoniarki 150l na 220V (czyli jednofazowa) moc silnika ,75kW. 21PLN/dobę (+VAT) przy wypożyczeniu na dłużej niż 21 dni.

Firma chyba jest też nowa bo mam w ulotce kupon rabatowy do 30% (niestety wazny do końca maja).

----------


## ckwadrat

Maco -- już mam zatem dzięki Tobie rozwiązanie: betoniarę 150l na agregat 1-fazowy! Myślałem, ze 1-fazowe są tylko do 100 litrów. Ale daj mi oczywiście namiary na tę firmę na priva.

----------


## Maco

Taki agregat 1-fazowy może się potem gdzieś przydać na wyjazdy w dzicz... !

----------


## ckwadrat

Agregacik to niezła rzecz na przetrwanie większej zawieruchy a nawet i na małą wojenkę się przyda  :Wink2:

----------


## Maco

Tfu, Tfu 
A kysz przepadnij (Z tą wojenką) !   :Smile:

----------


## ckwadrat

Miałem na myśli wojenkę między sąsiadami  :Smile:

----------


## Maco

Prądem mnie straszysz ?!?  :Confused:

----------


## ckwadrat

Na razie wycofuję się na z góry upatrzone pozycje - z 1 fazą nie podskoczę do Twoich 3  :Wink2:

----------


## Bodex

przeciagałem 3 fazy sześćsetmetrowym odcinkiem przewodu uwaga!!!!   TRZYŻYŁOWEGO!!!  leżało to w polu ok 2 miesiące i nikt nie ukradł. przewód był 3x2,5 mm2, betoniarka kręciła ochoczo, wszystko bylo niezgodne z wszelkimi przepisami.

----------


## Mroovka

Pytanie do osób, które znają tą markę- jak sprawuje się sprzęt Ferax? Cena dość zachęcajaca, nie wiem czy warto kupować. Budujemy systemem gospodarczym, wypozyczenie betoniarki wyjdzie znacznie drożej niz kupno.

----------


## Mroovka

???????????????

----------


## ppp.j

Poszukaj nawet na tym forum i kup mieszalnik do pasz. Tak zrobiłem i został mi do tej pory przydając się od czasu do czasu. A jak Ci się znudzi to go odsprzedasz za niewiele mniejsze pieniądze.

----------


## Krychlis

Mam prośbę: zastanawiam się nad kupnem betoniarki do kwoty 700,00 zł. czy wg Was, Waszego doświadczenia, betoniarka taka może się sprawdzić na budowie domku do 80 m2, czy też wg Was trudno coś takiego nazywać betoniarką i lepiej sobie taki zakup darować? Zakładam, że jeśli zdecyduję się na taki zakup, to betoniarka musi mieć wieniec żeliwny / stalowy. Konkretnie mam na myśli w tej chwili dwie betoniarki: 1) MET-SPOS i 2) RAVENSBACH – obie o pojemności roboczej 85 l. A może ktoś kupił inną betoniarkę powiedzmy do kwoty 800,00 zł i jest z niej bardzo zadowolony. Będę zobowiązany za pomoc. 

http://www.allegro.pl/item372120486_...ana_nowa_.html

MET-SPOS 635,00 zł

http://www.allegro.pl/item369065942_...wa_gratis.html

RAVENSBACH 649,00 ZŁ

----------

jak dla mnie - za mała

----------


## krzysiek309

My mamy bardzo podobną betoniarkę, podaną na drugim linku. Kosztowała jedynie 750pln. Dzięki niej wykonaliśmy ogrodzenie, a murarze postawili cały domek . Wiadomo nie jest to sprzęt profesjonalny, ale w zupełności wystarczający, wart swojej ceny. Betoniarka służy nam do dzisiaj. Jedyne co musiałem zrobić to wzmocnić mieszadła bo się często składały i nie mieszały betonu. Ja jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony. Mimo małego silniczka dała radę i domek stoi.

----------


## labas1

W Castoramie są tanie betoniarki , 150-tka kosztuje 850zł (220 V) , na budowę domu spokojnie wystarczy .

----------


## Krychlis

http://www.allegro.pl/item373235098_...1000_watt.html

jeszcze znalazłem takie cudo: 110l (pojemność), 1000W moc silnika za 720,00 zł - byłaby lepsza niż poprzednie?? tylko te łopatki mieszające jakieś takie niestandardowe, czy się mylę?

----------

lepsza jest ta ostatnia (jeli chodzi o pojemnośc i moc)
bo detale sa filigranowe ...
łopatki sa OK

----------


## kubas75

Niektóre betoniarki mają częsci z jakiegos tworzywa i one szybko się zużywają.

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Tą częścią jest wieniec, czyli ten duży tryb dookoła bębna. Kupiłem taką betoniarkę z allegro i to był mój największy błąd! Beton przeciekał przez łączenie bębna, ponieważ składa się on z dwóch części które są na siebie nasuwane. Powinno to być zaspawane, natomiast w mojej "nasmarkano" silikonu, który po kilku minutach pracy wypadł i zaczęło się z betoniarki lać. System przechyłu bębna jest tak tragiczny że szkoda nawet o nim pisać. Kształt łopat mieszających i bębna  powoduje rozchlapywanie zaraprawy przy każdej pozycji bębna oprócz pionowej. 
Ostatnio murarze szyderczo wyśmiali moją betoniarkę  :wink:  ale dziwię się sam nie jestem z nie zadowolony...

----------


## NIEWIELKI II

Podobną betoniarką obgonilem budowę 178 metrowego domu. Oczywiście bez chudziaka i bez stropu. Teraz walczę w podmurowką ogrodzenia jedyny mankament to slaba podstawa po prostu po pewnym czasie popękala ale to zapewne przez to że mieszała za dużo towaru  nie zawsze stała na równym terenie. Pospawalem gazami i działa dalej.
Podstawa to dobrze skręcić taką betoniarkę (uszczelnić bęben, w komplecie jest taki pasek chyba sylikonowy który wklada się pomiędzy dwie skręcane części bębna)
Ja mam 1000W i wieniec żeliwny, nie przeciążaj i myj po każdym użytkowaniu i tyle powinna dac radę przez cała budowę

----------


## Krychlis

a więc chyba zdecyduję się na tą:

http://www.allegro.pl/item373235098_...1000_watt.html

rozmawiałem z gościem: faktycznie jest tam uszczelka silikonowa pomiędzy dwoma częściami bębna, myślę, że łopatki mają taki kształt, że raczej nie będzie się beton wychlapywać na zewnątrz, produkcja made in hungary, 12 miesięcy gwarancji i chyba sam sobie odbiorę to zaoszczędzę trochę na kosztach dostawy

----------


## Mireks6

Ja kupiłem betoniarkę Agro Wiktu. BWJ 160/230 V (poj. robocza 110l) Fakt, zapłaciłem 2x tyle, niż wyżej wymieniane, ale mówiąc szczerze, konstrukcja jest o niebo lepsza.
Jakby kogoś interesowało, to
http://www.agro-wikt.com.pl/produkty.php

----------


## damian2510

Ja k w temacie . 
jaka polecacie betoniarke na budowe ??
na co zrocic uwage przy zakupie betoniarki ??
Dodam ze sciany beda z BK wiec nie bedzie potrzebna na sciany .

----------


## Miki79

zalezy do czego co bedziesz zalewal sam a co betonem towarowym

----------


## stukpuk

Każda dobra, byle sprawna i co najmniej 150-tka.

Widziałem jak "fachowcy" zajeździli 80-tke do murowania fundamentów  :Evil:   Silnik odpadł i był tak gorący, że wtopił się w plastikową obudowe!!!!

----------


## raydenstream

ja kupilem betoniarke na promocji w obi za 399 zl hehe   :Lol:  

i musze przyznac ze dała rade mimo blaszanego wienca i pojemnosci 125l na 240v to wytrzymala na murowanie scian, robienie wylewek, wylewanie wienców :smile: 

wiadomo ze zalozenie jest ze costakiego juz dawno powinno wysiasc, ale nie zawsze sie sprawdza sprzet za kilkaset zloty wiecej  :smile:  

mi sie akurat udalo.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Lookita

u mnie dzialala 40 kilku letnia betoniarka,jakas duza....paski zalozylismy nowe,wlaczylismy i...polalismy troszku z niej....staruszka dala rade,stoi sobie teraz z tylu i czeka...na kolejny dom???? :wink: u mnie dom na klej poszedl...ale betonu bylo i tak wokol troszke do lania...

----------


## dziubek25077

JA kupiłem DEFRO w CASTORAMIE za 1250 zł.
Bardzo solidna betoniarka, pojemość robocza to 130 l,
Zależało mi żeby była solidna i trwała, taką za 600 zł też obrobisz, 
Twój wybór, ja sie lubuje w dobrych narzędziach więc dołożyłem, jak ci nie zależy to weź tańszą.
Moja nie sprawia zadnych kłopotów, wywror na korbke (lepsze niżna kółko)
Naciąg paska dziecinnie prosty.
POLECAM DEFRO
Pozdro !!!

----------


## shox

najlepiej powyżej 150 i co ważne by była opuszczana na(korbę) wtedy bez problemu ustalisz sobie odpowiedni kąt kręcenia zaprawy,betonu

----------


## jacekp71

ja wynająłem betoniarke, 120L, wyszło taniej niż najlepsza oferta na sprzęt z budomarketu,

----------

> ... na co zrocic uwage przy zakupie betoniarki ??
> Dodam ze sciany beda z BK wiec nie bedzie potrzebna na sciany .


oprócz pojemności zwróc uwage na moc silnika, wielkośc obrotów, typ zasilania, wyłacznik /lepszy prawo - lewo/, jakość wieńca i koła atakującego i grubość blachy bębna - co jest szczególnie ważne przy zaprawach ...

----------

